# SW Michigan



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Exactly how many members are from the Southwestern part of the state? I would love to meet some of you and start some fishing. I have met a few of you, and you even drove a long way to come to the Joe. I was just wondering, because these meet and greets, and outings are in locations I have never heard of. I just hope others might want to do some Meet and Greets in this part of the state.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i know there are a few of us in the livingston co area.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in Hudsonville, just west of GR. I have fished the Grand, Kalamazoo at the dam, and the Joe for the first time with you guys on the second outing. I think you were out that day. I just picked up a boat and am ready to hit the rivers and many of the ports when things get going. Just give me the word, your boat or mine. I will plan on hitting Port Sheldon quite a bit this spring/summer. It's only about 20 min from the house. 

I'm off and ready to fish hopefully every weekend after Easter.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

KALAMAZOO


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

I'm in Battle Creek. 
It would be nice if we could put together a meet and greet in this corner of the state. I have thought of the kalamazoo area since it would probably me most centrally located for everyone, but don't know of any suitable establishments. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

How about the Country Palace???????


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm in South Bend. I'm always looking for someone to fish the big lake with. Give me a shout when the weather breaks.

Troy


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm in St. Joe


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Looks like there arent very many of us, so maybe we can hold off a month or so and wait for the skamania to come in the Joe and we will tear them up. Then we can make an outing down here again. ANy suggestions would be great. I am ready to fish!!


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I live in Hamilton and would be up for anything. Stein, Whit and myself already met once for fishing and a pizza and that was great. How soon do the skamania get in there? That sounds like a blast. Just let me know.

Jeff


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm from Grand Haven. My schedule is a little different from most but I'm interested in meeting up for fishing, refreshments, etc.

Butch


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Good Idea Dave, bet ya didn't mention that to ...you know who! I also live in Kalamazoo, and there are plenty of places around here to have some grub & suds! Like Capt Dave mentioned, we even got a few where the gals will take their shirts off for ya! 
Make sure ya let me know when ya's wanna get together, I'll be there. Just keep all the Babes off of me!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds great to me you just better wear your bibs or they may not recognize you


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2002)

Transplanted from Dundee to the Gobles area.


----------



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

I too, am a local.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Ditto......

~ m ~


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well are there any ideas where we could hold our first meet and greet? Is St Joe a neutral area, or should we venture further South, West, East, North? I am from the lowest area, and I will try and find a place that will fit about twenty of us. I will get back with you guys.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

I thought kalamazoo would be about the most neutral. that way we could draw from marshall/battle creek, grand rapids, st. joe, & allegan, all of which are 50 miles or less. I have also been looking around for a place but as of yet haven't found one. I hope we can get a M-n-G off the ground. If i figure out someplace I will also get back.


----------



## RIVER RAT 13 (Mar 20, 2002)

I am probably in the farthest S.W. corner of M.I. and would like to get together for meet and greet to fish. Just got new float boat Looking for guys that want fish. Ron


----------

